# tampa bay copperhead



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Went over to ankona today to pick up my boat and once again Mel and Roy turned out a beauty. Iam also very excited because my dad and mom ordered a copperhead for themselves. Two copperheads in the fam iam pumped. a few pics ill put up more later.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

platform


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome boat man! I really like the black wheel.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

stealthy


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet side console. Youve got a ton of cockpit space


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats dude!! I dig the removable livewell and MK trim tabs. Time to slime it


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

fits in  the garage like a glove


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i picked up the motor used so its going to honda in the morning to have the motor gone through and also waiting on a trim and tilt plate from bob's, hope she will be done for the weekend  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!

But this is complete BS that I haven't gotten my black platform yet.
I've been calling Mel all weekend and no answer. 
Got me poling off a cooler for almost a month now.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

your platform is at the shop


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> your platform is at the shop



Wish I would have been informed.
I had cleared my schedule to go up and get it this weekend.
But I didn't make the 2 hour drive up with the skiff because I never was told it was ready. 
So I went fishing instead. 
If that's the case, I'll be up on Tuesday to get my skiff completed.
Do you have any idea how hard it is to pole on an unsecured cooler? 



Once again, great looking skiff you got there!
I love the color, especially the combo with black!
It looks great!
I'm sure you'll be happy with the performance of the skiff.
This thing is beastly in these terrible conditions we've had.

I took mine through some 2' chop in certain areas today, and in a steady 1' chop across the bay without hesitation. 
Got sprayed a few times, but that was expected with the 20mph sustained winds we had all day.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Mel is really pumping them out. Looks good, great color.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

she's got nice lines  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

removable livewell?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

the bench seat has the livewell in it and you can take out the whole seat


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

few more


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

another


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

a


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love the black trailer. I wish I could powder coat mine black.
I think I'm going to do my wheels in black.


Love the color and the combo.
Looks sickkkkk!!

That was my second option beside black, just a lighter teal.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, we were all hanging out as they cleaned up your skiff, Gotta say I love the side consol hope you wrap that weel and the live well is sick, love it and hope I get an invite to fish it one day..


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a sweet setup! Let me know when you want to get some shots of it with some slime!

-Richard


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sw ill take you up on that iam still a week or two from being ready. I just put a bobs trim and tilt on and iam waiting on a few more things for the motor.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

No pushpole holders?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i have them just saving my pennies for a push pole before i put them on the boat


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks squared away. Nice boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i have them just saving my pennies for a push pole before i put them on the boat



What kind of pole are you looking to get?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Not sure Ron at the skiff shop said he was really digging the mangrove brand. Iam sure money will be a factor when making my choice. Iam leaning toward a one piece


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Not sure Ron at the skiff shop said he was really digging the mangrove brand. Iam sure money will be a factor when making my choice. Iam leaning toward a one piece



The TFO Mangrove?
They're very light, but from my experience they feel very fragile.
Now, I'm sure they're not fragile, they just have a fragile feeling to them.
Feels like they'll break easily. 
I have only used a Mangrove, several different Biscayne Rod poles, and two Loop Poles.

Honest opinion, I like the Biscayne Rods poles best, but that's probably because it's what I've used the most and have gotten used to them.
The loop poles are pretty cool.
The grip is insane when the pole is wet.
It'll take a few trips to get used to using a Loop as opposed to other poles. 
It doesn't slide as easy through ones hands. 
Which is a good thing, but can also be a pain in the ass at times. 
Seems like all the weight is in the foot of the pole.
Easier to plant the foot, but a little noisier splashing if one's not careful. 
Since the way the material is laid out the pole slides easily one direction and grips amazingly in the opposite direction. 

I personally would go with a Loop, or a Biscayne.

I love my Biscayne Rods pole though. 
And the fact that I live walking distance(a few blocks) from Biscayne Rods makes getting repairs on it easily.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

so many choices  I really need to put my hands on a few of them and make a choice from there.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

looks nice, why no decals on the motor..?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> so many choices  I really need to put my hands on a few of them and make a choice from there.


 ;D


Oh yeah, I've also used a Stiffy Extreme and was almost launched off the platform into the water a couple times...lol


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> > so many choices  I really need to put my hands on a few of them and make a choice from there.
> 
> 
> ;D
> ...


I have a short Biscayne and a longer Stiffy Guide and really like the "Guide" model best very stiff and light.


----------

